# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Edge Master II, Edger

## optisj

*Good, working condition. Located in San Francisco. Asking price: $350 plus shipping.
​*

----------


## Paul Sherwood

Is this edger still available?  Reply to usoptical1@aol.com

----------


## Philipbest

Is it still available ?

----------


## fishangel

Hello do you have the machine?  My email is opticacalex@hotmail.com

----------

